
Alphabet CEO says there is ‘no question’ that AI needs to be regulated - v7p1Qbt1im
https://www.theverge.com/2020/1/20/21073682/ai-regulation-google-alphabet-ceo-sundar-pichai
======
pequalsnp
> For example, the CEO notes that the company’s internal principles ban
> certain uses of the technology, “such as to support mass surveillance or
> violate human rights.” It’s because of concerns like this that Google
> doesn’t sell facial recognition technology.

Extremely rich from a corporation that sponsors CAPE Productions and Cogniac.
Google doesn't sell this technology directly, but lets its Gradient Ventures
VC firm do it instead.

------
lonelappde
"since we can afford to pay off regulators, we welcome regulation."

> such as to support mass surveillance or violate human rights.”

But older non-"AI" tech for that is fine.

------
jakeogh
ABC wants the monopoly.

